# ACL Debridement w Lateral & Medial Mesiscectomy



## dyoungberg (Jan 21, 2013)

Can I bill for ACL debridement separately from the lateral and medial meniscectomy also done in the same operative session?  If so would I use the unlisted code 29999 for the ACL debridement?

Thanks
Debbie  CPC-A
NW FL Surgery Center


----------



## ASC CODER (Jan 21, 2013)

*ACL debride*

Hi 

Yes you would code for acl debride as unlisted because there is not an athroscopic debride code for the acl.

doesn't matter what compartment as to it is an unlisted code. Also liken code to 29877 for charge amount


----------



## nyyankees (Jan 22, 2013)

dyoungberg said:


> Can I bill for ACL debridement separately from the lateral and medial meniscectomy also done in the same operative session?  If so would I use the unlisted code 29999 for the ACL debridement?
> 
> Thanks
> Debbie  CPC-A
> NW FL Surgery Center



You are correct but I doubt any carriers will pay especially since it's compared to 29877 which is now a part of 29880-29881.


----------



## cluke (Jan 22, 2013)

I agree with the billing of the code 29999 for this service. I use a "compare to" code of 29875 for work and RVU's and have had no problems seeking reimbursement.


----------

